# Big Scares



## witchywoman (Oct 24, 2005)

I am finally back at it now, after moving two years in a row right at Halloween! So finally we are going to put our stuff out and have another party too. At our last party we did pranks that scared people and we are looking for some good ones for this year. Last time we did the hole cut out in the table and having a pot with a live persons head in it. We got a lot of guys to scream like girls on that one! Then of course the basic not sure if it is real or not person sitting somewhere. Does anyone have some ideas for me? My brain is shot! Thanks.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If there's anyplace you can set up a mirror so that there's an open space behind where the person looking in it will be standing, you can put a prop there. A friend had a party in his basement, and the bathroom was set up so the shower stall was opposite the sink and mirror. The shower stall was in shadow. When you used the bathroom and went to the sink, you'd tend to not see all the way back to the shower stall where an 8-foot swamp witch/ghoul thing was standing and grinning because you'd be looking toward the sink. Then when you looked in the mirror this thing would be looming up over your shoulder grinning at you in the mirror. It was hilarious; no one told anyone about it when the gag "got" them because of course they wanted everyone else to get it too! I heard a lot of yells coming from the bathroom that night.

It's a good thing it was set up to get them after they already went to the bathroom LOL that thing was such a shock a lot of people would have made other impromptu arrangements if it had been before heheh


----------

